# front bumper damage



## Runnin' Scared (Nov 8, 2002)

I washed my car this morning and found that someone "rubbed" up against my front bumper on the driver's side. I park my car out on the street in front of my apartment because the parking spaces in the back are really narrow and there are some ignorant people that live here that don't respect other people's vehicles. The Lumina is parked in the back, but it already has lots of dents.  Anyway, it looks like someone tried parking in front of me and must've hit my car. The good news is it's just the bumper cover and isn't the quarter panel. I'm still mad. 

Just wanted to vent. I'll probably wait 'til winter is over and the lease here is up (I've been wanting to move since I got here, but this was the only apartment I could find that was available), then get the Stillen lip (or something else) and get it fixed.



On an unrelated note, I learned today that it's possible to microwave scrambled eggs. I just cooked 4 eggs in 2 minutes with no mess.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

if its a light rub you might be able to buff alot of it out with MeGuires #1 paint cleaner.


----------



## Runnin' Scared (Nov 8, 2002)

Thought about buffing it out. Too deep. I might be able to get some of it out. I'll try next week. I'm going out to PA to visit my parents and I'll have a few days with nothing to do. So, does McGuires paint cleaner cut enough to get scratches out? I probably have some back at their house. It's funny, I left Pennsylvania five years ago but all the car cleaning stuff that I had back there is still untouched. 

Thanks Slurp.


----------

